# Ocean Kayak Frenzy for sale!!



## tons of snapper

For sale for $350 or $360 with paddles. Comes with rod holder, mount on back for light, and a seatback.

Got to small for me, it is a great yak for kids!(does'nt rollover easy)

<span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage>Jordan: 251-404-8038


----------



## tons of snapper

Price reduced to $325, obo


----------



## Turbow

I had one of these and loved it. If I were only running out shark baits I would still have it. They pop over some huge waves and on the way back in will surf very well. Because it is short is wont nose-dive and flip like a longer yak.


----------



## tons of snapper

I am still wanting to sell the kayak if anybody intrested let me know.

call: 251-404-8038


----------

